# Haters gonna hate. Lifting a TT



## bolerg (Jun 24, 2010)

So I don't own one yet but it's next on my list of purchases.
I'm currently baja-ing a Vw Golf. Big tires, lift kit, Bull bar, and winch. 
I would love to see an off-road Audi TT.
Has anyone on here ever heard or seen such a thing? 
I'm not talking a foot of lift, maybe just an inch or two so some bigger tires fit in the wells. 
And yes, I have tried searching...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

They sit astronomically high from the factory. just put some tires on it and beat it up as is. lol.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

There was a thread about this a while back. I think the outcome was go for it as long as you have deep wallets. Parts are not cheap for these cars and they are more delicate than older Audi's. Not to mention they aren't really AWD. the Quattro for the TT is the Haldex used in the R32 and is something like 80%FWD 20%RWD or something like that


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Willig to bet you break a lot of ****. Maybe even one broken part per bump you hit. It would be cool to see it, but I can't imagine having to keep up with all the broken parts. These things are bad enough to drive on the road, much less Baja.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

See not exactly a rally car




unless you have deep pockets


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

That rally TT is *H-O-T* :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> That rally TT is *H-O-T* :thumbup:


I know its like bone stock to extreme over the top


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

From the "wheel gap" collection:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

uh


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> There was a thread about this a while back. I think the outcome was go for it as long as you have deep wallets. Parts are not cheap for these cars and they are more delicate than older Audi's. Not to mention they aren't really AWD. the Quattro for the TT is the Haldex used in the R32 and is something like 80%FWD 20%RWD or something like that


I think if you atleast upgraded the haldex controller it would help the speed transfer of power from front to rear, but an expensive project nonetheless! let us all know if you do this!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I think if you atleast upgraded the haldex controller it would help the speed transfer of power from front to rear, but an expensive project nonetheless! let us all know if you do this!


Yeah it will


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

Lol at crying kid. Those TTs look hott


----------



## bolerg (Jun 24, 2010)

LOVE those pictures. 
The rally ones look like they have exactly how much lift I want. 
I tried searching and couldnt find a "wheel gap" thread...
Can I get a link?

So Ive been looking and so far the easiest and best option for me would be airbags.
That way, if I feel so inclined, I can throw some tiny tires on and drop it to the ground for a summertime cruise. 
I live primarily in Colorado so teethy snow tires are a must.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

that second car is hot, and awesome, but its not a tt......

if i put a tt dash in a honda, and some tt bondy panels on it, does that mean im driving an audi tt?

the only thing tt on that car is the door sills and SOME of the dash.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> that second car is hot, and awesome, but its not a tt......
> 
> if i put a tt dash in a honda, and some tt bondy panels on it, does that mean im driving an audi tt?
> 
> the only thing tt on that car is the door sills and SOME of the dash.


And the doors and the boot lid.
And If you plan on leaving the ground I'm not so sure if you'll want air bags. Bouncy bouncy pop*


----------

